
Living Polymaths. - wow_sig
Who all do we have as living polymaths on our planet? Any ideas?
======
curt
I believe any great inventor/innovator must be and so I've aspired do be the
same with high levels of knowledge in: engineering, biotechnology, chemistry,
computer science, human behavior, economics, business, mathematics, and
design/art.

Most of history's great inventions weren't 'new' but a combination of
technologies from varying fields that were combined in a unique way. People
must have a vast knowledge base to be able to create truly unique products.
I've combined artificially intelligent systems with kids toys, machine vision
with apparel, computer science with gene therapy, the craziest had to be when
I took apparel manufacturing techniques and an AI and applied them to food
processing. Every solution came at the problem in a unique way, solving
problems others thought impossible.

Sadly most people/start-ups look for the narrow skill set not the highly
analytical individual that can solve any problem. This has driven away those
that would have otherwise become polymaths. With the huge amount of knowledge
available, a polymath today is someone who knows enough about every field so
that when posed with a problem, they know where to go to create an answer.

Another problem in today's economy is that a polymath jumps between fields so
they lack the 'years' of experience in any one field. This does lead to quite
a few difficulties as people automatically leap to the 'jack-of-all-trades,
master of none'. Most fail to realize that the difference between designing a
kids toy or mobile app are small. They utilize the same skills and knowledge,
just varying in the implementation due to different targeted demographics and
sales channels.

------
aristus
Depends on what you mean. To me it's not just someone who is very good at one
thing and then writes a decent book about it. I know a few people who are more
than merely competent in several fields, eg music, chemistry, and emergency
medicine. Then there is the question of fame. None (well maybe one) of the
people I'm thinking of have a Wikipedia page.

I'd say there are tens or hundreds of thousands of "polymaths" running around.
They are not hard to find; just go wherever people are inventing the future.

~~~
wow_sig
I don't mean someone being good and writing a book. I mean it in the old sense
of the word. Contributing to more than one non-allied fields. Like someone
who's a painter and also a sculptor would not be called a polymath.

But someone who is recognised as a polymath. Jared Diamond for instance.

~~~
aristus
I dunno then, check Wikipedia. But I'd say there are far more who pass the
test than are famous enough to rate a wikipage. The problem of finding
polymaths is that non-allied fields are, well, non-allied. Often no one knows
about the other stuff they are doing over in another field.

~~~
neodude
A short list from wiki:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_who_have_been_ca...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_who_have_been_called_%22polymaths%22)

------
msie
James Franco:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Franco>

Read the "Personal Life" section.

------
rlpb
Now that we have the Internet and much of the world's information is on it
(Wikipedia included), it's much easier for an autodidact to appear to be (or
even become) a polymath. I think that this reduces the significance of the
term "polymath" quite a bit.

------
crasshopper
We surely have more polymaths than ever before. Education is increasingly
achievable as the American middle class now has lots of leisure time.

Just-add-internet and all of those people with leisure time also can access
lots of information easily.

------
xd
Any true hacker could be seen as an "aspiring polymath" at the very least. I
don't dare call myself a hacker, but I am an aspiring one :)

~~~
wow_sig
Precisely. I am also amazed by the very fact that people chose multi-
disciplines to pursue their interests. And with what results? The results are
beautiful when you marry non-allied fields. I don't know whether I am reading
too much between the lines, but Mark Zuckerberg is supposed to be a lover of
classical literature. Isn't there a tiny connecting dot answering how did he
happen to get hit by the idea connecting people and what they would like,
inspite of being a near-solitary person.

------
groaner
I'm sure there's more, but the first name that came to mind was Stephen Fry.

